# Radon ZR Lady 7.0 2018er umgebaut von 3x10 auf 2x11



## skeeny_radoff (26. April 2020)

Servus,

habe dem Hardtail meiner Frau (Radon ZR Lady 7.0) ein Frühlingsupgrade spendiert. Die "bunte Radon Shimano 3x10 Mischung" durch 2x11 SLX M7000 ersetzt:

Kurbelgarnitur Shimano SLX FC-M7000 26-36T
Schaltwerk Shimano SLX Shadow Plus RD-M7000
Umwerfer Shimano SLX FD-M7025 low clamp, top swing
Schlthebel Shimano SLX 2/3x11 SL-M7000 mit Schelle
Kassette Shimano SLX CS-M7000 11-42T
Kette Shimano SLX Quick-Link CN-HG601
Es gab auf Bike-Components ein super Osterangebot, dass ich nicht "nein" sagen konnte. So schaut es jetzt aus.





Meine Frau hat sich schon immer etwas schwehr mit der Wahl des vorderen Kettenblattes getan, also habe ich ihr hoffentlich mit 2x11 das Leben etwas leichter gemacht. Der Umbau war ein einfaches Replacement und in 1,5h erledigt, die Einbaubreite, Q-Faktor, Kettenlinie, alles identisch. An 1x12 habe ich mich dewegen nicht so einfach getraut, da hat sich die Welt -denke ich- etwas weiter gedreht.

Die Bremsen habe ich übrigens auch erst einmal gegen Magura MT2 ersetzt, deswegen die Schellenversion der Shimano Schalthebel. Die ab Werk verbauten Shimano BR-MT500 wären an ich kein Problem gewesen, aber die Bremsscheiben SM-RT26 sind echt eine Krankheit. Diese billigen, gestanzten Dinger habe ich nicht quitschfrei bekommen, vor allem hinten. Aber das ist ein Thema für einen eigenen Thread.

Die augeschlachteten 3x10 Teile haben auf eBay Kleinanzeige einen neuen, glücklichen Besitzer gefunden


----------

